# Ostertag would "love" to play in Dallas



## Peja Vu (Jun 9, 2002)

> When the regular season recently ended, Jazz center Greg Ostertag said he was ready to test the NBA's free-agency market this July.
> Ostertag suggested he was keeping virtually all options open, eliminating only one.
> "New York?" he said with a laugh when asked. "No. Not a big-city fan."
> Earlier this week, Ostertag got more specific.
> The boot-wearing Texas native said he would "love" to play in Dallas, close to his nearby hometown of Duncanville. The nine-season Jazz vet quickly added, though, that he still has not ruled out the possibility of returning for a 10th season in Utah.


http://deseretnews.com/dn/view/0,1249,595059585,00.html


----------



## LionOfJudah (May 27, 2003)

Ya!!!! Big Greg!

:clap:

:laugh: I'd take him for the Vet min. Anymore would be a waste of money.


----------



## Dre (Jun 20, 2003)

I'd "hate" for him to come. What the hell is he gonna do but become best friends with Shawn Bradley?


----------



## Tristan (Jan 13, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>dre1218us</b>!
> I'd "hate" for him to come. What the hell is he gonna do but become best friends with Shawn Bradley?


:laugh: :laugh: :laugh:


----------



## mavsman (Jun 11, 2003)

Ostertag is actually a descent defender. Not a great player but
I think he is a pretty good inside defender. I would take him in
a second for the Vet minimum.

My main target would be Dampier. We would probably have to
do a sign and trade to get him.

Although I don't know if we even had a true Center who can play
(not Bradley) if Nelson would even use them properly.

We will see if Nelson still has a job.


----------



## Peja Vu (Jun 9, 2002)

Return of the native? Ostertag's 'dream' is to play for Mavs: Center to become free agent in July, hopes Dallas contacts him 



> The hometown kid is ready to come back to Dallas if the Mavericks are ready to welcome him.
> 
> Greg Ostertag, born in Dallas and raised in Duncanville, has spent his nine-year NBA career with the Utah Jazz. He will become an unrestricted free agent July 1 and said Tuesday it would be a dream come true to join the Mavericks this summer.
> 
> ...


----------



## Chalie Boy (Aug 26, 2002)

He is worth NO MORE than the minimum so if thats what he wants sure


----------



## texan (Jul 10, 2003)

im sure he would come for the minimum


----------



## Dre (Jun 20, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>texan</b>!
> im sure he would come for the minimum


He damn well better. When the CBA runs out, the owners & players should talk about changing the salary levels. They need to have the max, the MLE, the minimum, and the white center not named Brad Miller level.


----------



## mavsman (Jun 11, 2003)

If Ostertag wants to play here then I am all for it. He is still a
better Center than anyone we have on the team right now.

I would not stop trying to get a Dampier for example but any
upgrade is better than none.


----------



## KokoTheMonkey (Aug 4, 2003)

You guys are laughing at Greg Ostertag, but you were playing Scott Williams at center for parts of the season, so you should at least welcome the thought of Ostertag playing for you. He's 7 foot, blocks shots, and plays with guts, and I think he's a better option at center than anyone playing on the Mavs now. 



I'd say he'd realistically get 2-4 million bucks, which isn't too bad. You just better hope Cuban doesn't sign him for 6 years like he did with freakin Bradley and Najera.


----------



## Knicksbiggestfan (Apr 29, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>mavsman</b>!
> Ostertag is actually a descent defender. Not a great player but
> I think he is a pretty good inside defender. I would take him in
> a second for the Vet minimum.
> ...


Dead on.

Ostertag is an excellent post defender, and a decent rebounder/shotblocker, remember this guy used to have Shaq's number before he lost a kidney.


----------



## nbanoitall (May 21, 2004)

Exactly

your Center

Scott Williams

your only as good as your weakest player in your starting lineup

improve that position

some people say they are tired of hearing about Kurt Thomas


but I say....improve at the 5 spot

so I'm open to hearing about anyone

thomas dampier ostertag 

bradley and williams arent going to hold down the 5 spot for you


----------

